# Fatties Time and Temp?



## cleglue (Apr 14, 2006)

About how long do you smoke fatties? Any idea about what temperature to take it to?


----------



## cflatt (Apr 14, 2006)

I pulled mine off at 160...dont remember how long it took


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep, 160* internal temp and it takes about 1.5 - 2 hrs at 250*.


----------



## cleglue (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks Guys!

I bought Jimmy Dean's Italian sausage and rolled it in rub.  I don't know if this is right but it is now on the smoker with a rack of baby back ribs.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 14, 2006)

That will work fine!  You leave it in the casing or remove the casing?  I smoke the Italian Sausages, brats, kielbasa and they turn out awesome!


----------



## cflatt (Apr 14, 2006)

jimmy deans is the more preffered sausage of the south. Comes in the same plastic tube..just like Bob Evans


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Try the Bob Evan's Maple flavor =P~ 
Good stuff :!:


----------



## cleglue (Apr 14, 2006)

I've tried Jimmy Dean's maple flavor for breakfast.  In fact I cooked it for breakfast for a few years.  I'll have to look for Bob Evans brand.  I don't know if I've seen it hear in Asheboro.  Bob Evan's restaurant just came to Greensboro, NC a few months ago.

Larry as cflatt said the Jimmy Dean's comes in a plastic casing so it was removed or it would have smelled like those plasticl toy soldiers I use to make as a kid.  I don't know if anyone remembers those kind of toy soldier you could make by putting them in a mold and melt the plastic....or maybe it was my OLDER brother who did it...along time ago!

The fatty is at 156.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 14, 2006)

The Jimmy Dean doesn't have the thick skin casing on it. Parks sausage has it and you have to pierce it or the fattie is all fattie when it's done!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 14, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> I've tried Jimmy Dean's maple flavor for breakfast.  In fact I cooked it for breakfast for a few years.  I'll have to look for Bob Evans brand.  I don't know if I've seen it hear in Asheboro.  Bob Evan's restaurant just came to Greensboro, NC a few months ago.
> 
> Larry as cflatt said the Jimmy Dean's comes in a plastic casing so it was removed or it would have smelled like those plasticl toy soldiers I use to make as a kid.  I don't know if anyone remembers those kind of toy soldier you could make by putting them in a mold and melt the plastic....or maybe it was my OLDER brother who did it...along time ago!
> 
> The fatty is at 156.



Wow I remember those, too cool :!:


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 14, 2006)

And be sure to make extra. You will like em the next day, I sure did! :!:  :razz: I used the Jimmy Dean myself. Very addicitive!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 14, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong.  A "fattie" is one pound of breakfast sausage removed from the plastic casing, rolled in a rub, and smoked to 160*.  I'll try this with Safeway's Italian breakfast sausage.
> 
> In truth it sounds like one big cholesterol capsule.



Yes, but it is one tasty cholesterol capsule =P~


----------



## cflatt (Apr 14, 2006)

hmmm...hafta wonder what italian sausage tastes like with a biscuit...never tried that combo. i'm gonna do a couple this weekend with a butt, I think I will stay with the regular sausage and maybe roll one in maple syrup. the Bob Evans maple just doesnt have the flavor I'm used to with the Jimmy Dean.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 14, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Larry as cflatt said the Jimmy Dean's comes in a plastic casing so it was removed or it would have smelled like those plasticl toy soldiers I use to make as a kid.  I don't know if anyone remembers those kind of toy soldier you could make by putting them in a mold and melt the plastic....or maybe it was my OLDER brother who did it...along time ago!



Okay I understand now. Italian sausage is only sold here in "natural" casings in the link form.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 14, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> hmmm...hafta wonder what italian sausage tastes like with a biscuit...never tried that combo. i'm gonna do a couple this weekend with a butt, I think I will stay with the regular sausage and maybe roll one in maple syrup. the Bob Evans maple just doesnt have the flavor I'm used to with the Jimmy Dean.


When I use the Bob Evan's Maple, I always put more Maple syrup on it :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm gonna try emptying out some Italian sausage this weekend, roll out flat and line it with prisuto(sp) and provolone then roll it up into my own fattie. Somebody mentioned that in a thread a week or so ago and it sounded good. I'll post results. Do you guys think I should take pictures? #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 14, 2006)

Never heard of it done that way...should be interesting..almost like one of those scottish egg thingys.  PICS!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 14, 2006)

Nick how's this for your own fatty?  Oh yeah babe!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 14, 2006)

I've seen those pictures already. It looks cool but I'm going for a more sophisticated snack! LOL


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL! As fat as I am, I'd die about 5 hours after eating it!  But I'd die happy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 14, 2006)

That has got to be a Heart Surgeon's nightmare!  Those might be good served sliced as snacks, but maybe too much as a meal.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> That has got to be a Heart Surgeon's nightmare!  Those might be good served sliced as snacks, but maybe too much as a meal.



Only if you eat more than 3!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Nick how's this for your own fatty?  Oh yeah babe!






			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I've seen those pictures already. It looks cool but I'm going for a more sophisticated snack! LOL


I hadn't seen them.  Don't bother taking pics, Nick ~ No way you can beat Larry's!   =P~  =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 14, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1bjpj1rk]Nick how's this for your own fatty?  Oh yeah babe!






			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I've seen those pictures already. It looks cool but I'm going for a more sophisticated snack! LOL


I hadn't seen them.  Don't bother taking pics, Nick ~ No way you can beat Larry's!   =P~  =P~[/quote:1bjpj1rk]

Okay, if you insist! I wasn't gonna try to beat Larrys, just thought folks might like to see!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 14, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":34vrgm90][quote="Larry Wolfe":34vrgm90]Nick how's this for your own fatty?  Oh yeah babe!






			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I've seen those pictures already. It looks cool but I'm going for a more sophisticated snack! LOL


I hadn't seen them.  Don't bother taking pics, Nick ~ No way you can beat Larry's!   =P~  =P~[/quote:34vrgm90]

Okay, if you insist! I wasn't gonna try to beat Larrys, just thought folks might like to see![/quote:34vrgm90]

As much as I'd like to take the credit for those, I can't.  I didn't make them, I got them from another site.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":292cnt64][quote="The Joker":292cnt64][quote="Larry Wolfe":292cnt64]Nick how's this for your own fatty?  Oh yeah babe!






			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I've seen those pictures already. It looks cool but I'm going for a more sophisticated snack! LOL


I hadn't seen them.  Don't bother taking pics, Nick ~ No way you can beat Larry's!   =P~  =P~[/quote:292cnt64]

Okay, if you insist! I wasn't gonna try to beat Larrys, just thought folks might like to see![/quote:292cnt64]

As much as I'd like to take the credit for those, I can't.  I didn't make them, I got them from another site.[/quote:292cnt64]
Well, they look like something you'd make. (did I just say that?)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 14, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":v3s3e7tz][quote="Nick Prochilo":v3s3e7tz][quote="The Joker":v3s3e7tz][quote="Larry Wolfe":v3s3e7tz]Nick how's this for your own fatty?  Oh yeah babe!






			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I've seen those pictures already. It looks cool but I'm going for a more sophisticated snack! LOL


I hadn't seen them.  Don't bother taking pics, Nick ~ No way you can beat Larry's!   =P~  =P~[/quote:v3s3e7tz]

Okay, if you insist! I wasn't gonna try to beat Larrys, just thought folks might like to see![/quote:v3s3e7tz]

As much as I'd like to take the credit for those, I can't.  I didn't make them, I got them from another site.[/quote:v3s3e7tz]
Well, they look like something you'd make. (did I just say that?)[/quote:v3s3e7tz]

I will probably give them a try soon!  I'm always game for something new!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Nick how's this for your own fatty?  Oh yeah babe!




My heart has now stopped...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 14, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that applause I hear?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":xkqe2hn0][quote="The Joker":xkqe2hn0][quote="Larry Wolfe":xkqe2hn0]Nick how's this for your own fatty?  Oh yeah babe!






			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I've seen those pictures already. It looks cool but I'm going for a more sophisticated snack! LOL


I hadn't seen them.  Don't bother taking pics, Nick ~ No way you can beat Larry's!   =P~  =P~[/quote:xkqe2hn0]

Okay, if you insist! I wasn't gonna try to beat Larrys, just thought folks might like to see![/quote:xkqe2hn0]

As much as I'd like to take the credit for those, I can't.  I didn't make them, I got them from another site.[/quote:xkqe2hn0]


Yeah, you'd probably be dead by now if you had made them.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":q1yb278u][quote="Nick Prochilo":q1yb278u][quote="The Joker":q1yb278u][quote="Larry Wolfe":q1yb278u]Nick how's this for your own fatty?  Oh yeah babe!






			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I've seen those pictures already. It looks cool but I'm going for a more sophisticated snack! LOL


I hadn't seen them.  Don't bother taking pics, Nick ~ No way you can beat Larry's!   =P~  =P~[/quote:q1yb278u]

Okay, if you insist! I wasn't gonna try to beat Larrys, just thought folks might like to see![/quote:q1yb278u]

As much as I'd like to take the credit for those, I can't.  I didn't make them, I got them from another site.[/quote:q1yb278u]


Yeah, you'd probably be dead by now if you had made them.[/quote:q1yb278u]

 :ack: ...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## cleglue (Apr 14, 2006)

The fatty came out very good.  I thought about the cheese and proscuitti but all I had was cheese and I've never tried this before.  The ribs were only ok.  I sprayed with some apple fruit punch juice my kids drink (I didn't care for it).  I don't know why the fatty didn't have a deeper smoke ring.  After the initial startup with a chimney of lump I use strictly wood (I used my offset to smoke today)(I'll break the WSM in maybe next week...we have spring break).  It was small sticks of white oak.  The ribs had a nice smoke ring.  The picture weren't the best but here they are anyway.  Thanks for the suggestions on time and temperature and the idea to smoke the fatty.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

cleglue, that looks awesome!!  =P~ 

Puff, thanks for making us scroooooool way out to the right... #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2006)

cleglue, great job! The ribs look fantastic!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 15, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> cleglue, that looks awesome!!  =P~
> 
> Puff, thanks for making us scroooooool way out to the right... #-o



I was just gonna ask about that!  WTF?  I thought it was my puter!  Dang you Puff, Nick is right about you!


----------



## cleglue (Apr 15, 2006)

They actually got to 164.  I got side tracked for only a few minutes and the 164.

A brisket I smoked back in January I took to 160 or so then wrapped in foil took it to 195 and then removed it from the smoker and wrapped with a towel and placed it in a dry (igloo) cooler.  I left the temperature probe in the brisket and it never increased in temperature.  I have heard this alot especially watching the Foodnetwork about the meat contiuing to cook. 

So is this myth or truth?

I believe because the smoker is at a very low temperature there isn't much radiant heat to increase the meat's temp. after removing it.
Maybe a very hot oven 350 or so is different but I haven't tested it.

When I grill steaks over a very hot bed of charcoal the steaks do continue to cook when removed!


----------

